# Buserelin



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Can the Dr drug Buserlin delay period?  I have been DR now for 14 days and still no Period!  I am getting worried as have my scan this thursday and desperately want to move onto stimms!  I am having the feeling that it is going to arrive any minute but have been like that for a week now!

Thanks much appreciated 

Spinny


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Spinny,

You don't always have a bleed during down reg but this doesn't mean necessarily that the lining won't be thin enough. Hope all goes well at scan  

Maz x


----------

